# Any Altima enthusiasts out there?



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

I see all of the other sections of this forum filled with enthusiasts of the other models, except the Alti section. Where are you guys/gals? I cannot be the only one, right?


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

We have a project Altima at www.nissanperformancemag.com

It's a 2002 3.5 SE soon to be a 2003. Stay tuned for October's issue.

What year is yours?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

I have 96 with wai, greddy exhaust, and a 75 wet shot from nx. It really performes better than stock. That project car is really something else. Props to all who have participated in that project.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

*I feel ya!*

Hey, I love the new Altima!
Even though, I drive a Sentra, I would mind having one myself. The rental car companies seem to like them to- I've driven quite a few working valet at a hotel. They're performance is great and they've got awesome handling! 
I think the problem is that they've been classified as a middle of the road family sedan with no possiblity of being a performance vehicle. That's why the L31 is mixing things up so much. I was reading an article that says that it's Nissan's best selling vehicle right now, which I'm down with. 
I think another problem is that not enough Alt owners know about this. I only found out about it by a search link to sentra.net! I know this site isn't really authorized by Nissan, but if we could work out some kind of street team to let people and dealers know about it, that would be cool!


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

paulb said:


> *I see all of the other sections of this forum filled with enthusiasts of the other models, except the Alti section. Where are you guys/gals? I cannot be the only one, right? *


Im here now


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Any Altima enthusiasts out there?*



Slurppie said:


> *Im here now  *


That makes two of us!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

Fantastic! I am surprised of the lack of enthusiasts out there for the Altima. Especially since the 3.5 has been released. I've seen these things on the street, not only do they look good, but they are quick as hell too! 
I know that there is another site for altimas, but let's be honest here. The Altima section on this site is an embarassment ( no offense to anyone ). It would be great to go to this site and be able to chat with people who have simular interests, and at the same time check out the other cars and forums too. Any other section on this b.b. you check out are loaded with poeple. But, the altima section never has crap. We need to get this section rollin'. We need to show support and interest in these midsize cars, to show people that they are not just family cars, or boats, or whatever they say. But an actual performer right off of the lot.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

paulb said:


> *Fantastic! I am surprised of the lack of enthusiasts out there for the Altima. Especially since the 3.5 has been released. I've seen these things on the street, not only do they look good, but they are quick as hell too!
> I know that there is another site for altimas, but let's be honest here. The Altima section on this site is an embarassment ( no offense to anyone ). It would be great to go to this site and be able to chat with people who have simular interests, and at the same time check out the other cars and forums too. Any other section on this b.b. you check out are loaded with poeple. But, the altima section never has crap. We need to get this section rollin'. We need to show support and interest in these midsize cars, to show people that they are not just family cars, or boats, or whatever they say. But an actual performer right off of the lot. *


To be honest, this site doenst have the publicity. I did a search and had to go through a few pages before this site was even mentioned. After I found it, I told OhTwo about it. Even though its still small, its nice to have a fresh start.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *To be honest, this site doenst have the publicity. I did a search and had to go through a few pages before this site was even mentioned. After I found it, I told OhTwo about it. Even though its still small, its nice to have a fresh start. *



I didn't even take that into consideration. I had a friend tell me about this site, or I never would have found it. It just seems strange to me that if you look in the other sections on this site, they are full of people. But the altima section is so bare.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

That will change... Slurp and I will invite "cool" people.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I don't have an Altima, but I am the administrator, so I'll jump in anyway. 

Thanks for the support, every time you tell someone about NissanForums.com it helps bring in more members. We know the Altima forums are really empty, but we haven't had much success getting the word out. I've added this site to Open Directory twice and it still isn't listed! Search engine rankings aren't all that great, but we do get a lot of members coming in from links on other sites.

If you want to help get a good Altima community going here, we'll offer any support we can.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Scott said:


> *If you want to help get a good Altima community going here, we'll offer any support we can. *


That's fantastic! Slurp and I are refugees from another site, and lets say support wasn't the soup du jour.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *That's fantastic! Slurp and I are refugees from another site, and lets say support wasn't the soup du jour. *


I can add that we are always looking for nice cars to feature in the mag... So if you are interested in having your Altima featured, drop me a line at [email protected]

Welcome to the board... I think you'll find it a pleasent experiance. We try to keep it well mannered and on topic as much as possible...


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *That's fantastic! Slurp and I are refugees from another site, and lets say support wasn't the soup du jour. *


Yeah.. I'll have to agree with that.. change on that site doesn't happen so quickly.. if at all.. I'll have to check this site out and welcome all the support that the mods would be willing to give.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *That will change... Slurp and I will invite "cool" people.   *


And then Coco showed up....


----------



## Altimat (Jul 8, 2002)

And then Altimat showed up...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Looks like the best of the bunch over here.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Looks like the best of the bunch over here. *


Wurd..  We must not let the undesirables come over..


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

We probably need to get a list of names to the mod to be on the look out for. APB of sorts....


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *We probably need to get a list of names to the mod to be on the look out for. APB of sorts.... *


Well we can proably use a good Alitma moderator.

Mike


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *Well we can proably use a good Alitma moderator.
> 
> Mike *


Isn't Diesel Clown the mod for this section?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Affirmative...does he post often? Isn't he a member of the other forum?


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Affirmative...does he post often? Isn't he a member of the other forum? *


Yes.. he's the moderator for the NE Forum at Altimas.net. I met him at a meet we had back in May. He's pretty cool.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I meant a list of people we don't want joining us over here from ******.net. I could be on the list too, but I guess its too late.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Everyone is welcome here, as long as they are respectful of others and are here to learn or share information.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Invites have gone to....

wild willy
ratwayne
edjack
thaibruin
waddy
gtw00
lizzy494
se-rious
turrifik
pcsgrp35se
joseph lau
tytalian

anyone else?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

no djfruitloops??? hahahaha


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Invites have gone to....
> 
> wild willy
> ratwayne
> ...


Add

Daddyskier
RPNY


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

myoung


> Everyone is welcome here, as long as they are respectful of others and are here to learn or share information.




We are only inviting those that we feel would be respectful to the community as a whole.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Add
> 
> Daddyskier
> RPNY *



Hardcore is on his way


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Hardcore is on his way *


 I'm here, I'll try and keep everyone up to speed on inside tech info. If anyone needs any schematics or bulletin information let me know I'll try and help.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Glad you made it dude!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Wow! This is great! It's amazing how fast this has grown in just a matter of days. It is good to see other supporters of the altima out there. Welcome everyone!


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*Had to change my screen name....*



OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Invites have gone to....
> 
> wild willy
> ratwayne
> ...


since i wasn't on the invite list.

next up port/polish head and polish my intake.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Invites have gone to....
> 
> wild willy
> ratwayne
> ...


You forgot about Snolden


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Had to change my screen name....*



3.5SE Auto said:


> *since i wasn't on the invite list.
> 
> next up port/polish head and polish my intake. *


Actually you were invited dude...we couldn't leave ya back there


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Had to change my screen name....*



3.5SE Auto said:


> *since i wasn't on the invite list.
> 
> next up port/polish head and polish my intake. *


Your PM came back with some sort of error. Sorry...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

*Welcome to our newest member, tytalian.* 


I posted this on another thread by accident, but I couldn't delete it..is it me or can we not delete threads?


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

woo hoo, i finaly made a list that wasn't bad 

i am now one of the elite


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

whoo hoo I'm here!


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

tytalian said:


> *whoo hoo I'm here! *


Hey Robert.. did you get the Magnaflows installed?? If so what setup did you use? Did you remove the resonator..


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *That will change... Slurp and I will invite "cool" people.   *


OhTwo invited me so I guess it`s Cool to be Cool.


----------



## NissanLunatic (Oct 17, 2002)

I had to come by and say hi


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

This is definitely lookin way cool!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

NissanLunatic said:


> *I had to come by and say hi  *


Hi Alex>>>>>>


----------



## NissanLunatic (Oct 17, 2002)

Someone edited my sig?
WTH?

Hi Ratwayne


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Invites have gone to....
> 
> wild willy
> ratwayne
> ...


Present! Thanks for invitin me guys, I'm touched. (blush)


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *Hey Robert.. did you get the Magnaflows installed?? If so what setup did you use? Did you remove the resonator.. *


 yep they sound great! thanks for you video clip, that's what made me get them. resonator is history.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Present! Thanks for invitin me guys, I'm touched. (blush)  *


Who touched ya, I didn`t touch ya, did anyone touch her, who wants to touch her?


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

NissanLunatic said:


> *I had to come by and say hi  *


Welcome aboard Alex.. glad to have ya....


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

This is a much improved group of people in this forum!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *This is a much improved group of people in this forum! *


You think so? Maybe after the word gets out it will be plugged again.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *You think so? Maybe after the word gets out it will be plugged again. *


Agree. Afterall, this is the internet...our "private club" won't be 
private much longer. Oh, btw...thanks for the invite guys.
This is SE-Rious talking.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Agree. Afterall, this is the internet...our "private club" won't be
> private much longer. Oh, btw...thanks for the invite guys.
> This is SE-Rious talking. *


For Sure, good to hear from you Se-Rious, I should have picked up on some of the stuff. Why did you change the name?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *For Sure, good to hear from you Se-Rious, I should have picked up on some of the stuff. Why did you change the name? *


Hi Rat. Well, someone already had my username over here...grrr!!!
It really sux having to change, but I like my new name, don't you?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: I feel ya!*



bassicrhythm said:


> *Hey, I love the new Altima!
> 
> This is my fourth Alty I got this a year ago. Love it.*


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Hi Rat. Well, someone already had my username over here...grrr!!!
> It really sux having to change, but I like my new name, don't you? *


Hey great name, I almost said the old one.  This one will be fine , you can join AAA. Altimas Annonymus Association. hahaha


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Hey great name, I almost said the old one.  This one will be fine , you can join AAA. Altimas Annonymus Association. hahaha *


I already joined that club. Wa known as edjack in a former life.
Hi yall!!!
Did anyone invite pierregarneau? He seems like an alright guy.

How about scotny?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *I already joined that club. Wa known as edjack in a former life.
> Hi yall!!!
> Did anyone invite pierregarneau? He seems like an alright guy.
> 
> How about scotny? *


Scott's here. He's a moderator for the forum... I just invited Pierre.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwo,
Thanks for the invite. Glad to be here. Always available to do writeups on cheap mods done by people with limited auto knowledge...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *OhTwo,
> Thanks for the invite. Glad to be here. Always available to do writeups on cheap mods done by people with limited auto knowledge... *


Do you have a write up in mind? We need more good threads...


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Just did a writeup on changing the trunklid torsion bars to handle the added weight of aftermarket spoilers.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

I'll be glad to write as I go.... Anyone producing aftermarket pieces for our rides, I'd be happy to be the "guinea pig."

Are you listening, Altimat and SLC?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

How about a write up on removing the Balance Shaft on an -02?


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *How about a write up on removing the Balance Shaft on an -02? *


I think this is a little beyond my knowledge/experience... Besides, I'm already feeling the iron skillet across the skull if/when I screw up the engine....


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *How about a write up on removing the Balance Shaft on an -02? *


 If you have the QR25, I know some spec v guys have removed the balance shafts, you can check over in the QR25 Sentra Forum for details on that.


----------



## SEffects (Nov 20, 2002)

Alot of us are on this forum

http://www.nissanx.com/f0rums/board.php?boardid=48&sid=f746c3025fd82f09a530d51034751314


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

SEffects said:


> *Alot of us are on this forum
> 
> http://www.nissanx.com/f0rums/board.php?boardid=48&sid=f746c3025fd82f09a530d51034751314 *


Did Geo start his own forum?
Looks like it's entirely NIO...


----------



## SEffects (Nov 20, 2002)

NIO does have their own forum. Our 02-03 altima owner numbers are growing rapidly.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Did Geo start his own forum?
> Looks like it's entirely NIO... *


i went up tp the main forum at the top of the page then to the 2k2 area of the forum

http://www.nissanx.com/f0rums/board.php?boardid=8


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

O.k., thanks gtw00!!!
I did that same thing.
Looks like NissanX is a young
board...not a lot of threads.
Whose paying for it...
Is it NIO? 

Just curious...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

The owners of nissanx are "sponsoring" NIO for the forum space, I guess. Kinda like what you and Club NVUS have here. 

BTW, their logo is the shit.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Coco said:


> *BTW, their logo is the shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, pretty slick!!!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

very late to this thread, but there are so many more alty people on Altimas.net than there is here. i frequent that site and point many people to it simply becuase of the lack of alty enthusiasts here. id like to be a mod here and ive asked about it, but really, i come here to help out fellow alty people cuz i feel i know this car somewhat better than most and love to see new things done to it.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *very late to this thread, but there are so many more alty people on Altimas.net than there is here. i frequent that site and point many people to it simply becuase of the lack of alty enthusiasts here. id like to be a mod here and ive asked about it, but really, i come here to help out fellow alty people cuz i feel i know this car somewhat better than most and love to see new things done to it. *


What's your screename at altimas.net?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Its AsleepAltima. are you a member there as well?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Same screename as here. I used to post a lot but now I just browse.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Same screename as here. I used to post a lot but now I just browse. *


^^^ he likes to watch


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

Got room for one more at this party? Nismom here representin' the Old Skool(1st gens-since most of the Alty owners here seem to have 3rd gens!)

What's up, Jason! Thanks for the invite!  

Any others here from AZ?


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

I need more post to get my new avatar. What's going on here? 
J/k


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

nissan enthusiast right here


----------



## redline6 (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm down with the Alty 3.5 and blasted by her stock performance.
This site is the best thing thing since dyno testing but did take a while to find. Kinda a fun search though. No. 1 on my fav.list
Let's keep up the chatter as we all get used to handling these beauties. Cio. Pop start.


----------



## TrunkSlammer (Apr 6, 2003)

I guess Iam still kinda new here, and the Altima... heck, Im still unsure of its color (tan/green). Driving around in a truck with a 6'' lift, and 35'' tires, you dont notice smaller cars that much. I was/am *NOT* the guy behind you 2'' from your rear bumper or at night blinding you with there headlights...Getting back to the Altima, I sure love my car. Spent a few hours on Saturday cleaning it (three stage wax) and carpet with simple green, water and a wet/dry vac...showroom clean.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

this site is kewl for some info but if you are looking for some of that "hard to get" info, go to www.altimas.net its an all altima website devoted to the underdog of the nissan world.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*arizona*

yep i and alot of other altima enthusiast's are out here.

i don't own an altima, but i have had two modified altimas and am now an old guy (31)

had a 94 GXE 5 spd with 60 k miles and a 3.5 L 2002 (300 crank hp 234 fwhp) with 40k miles

I am pretty heavy on the third gens, pm me if you have any questions.

Sean


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hehe, hey sean, watch it... im 30... 
im gonna try and be at firebird either tonight or next friday... we should get together and whoop on some american cars.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

camping, kayaking, fishing, hiking gonna happen this weekend.

some other stuff too but that is between me and my girl.

kayak's on the truck, 3 hrs til the weekend.

Sean

Next weekend I am on call, so July 4th is next available weekend


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

yo i just bought a 94 nissan altima whats up with perfromance parts? i cant find many any one wanna im me on screen name cks a link for some sites pleaze.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

theres several sites for altima parts. www.southwestautoworks.com can get you just about anything youll need to get you started... i wont be able to make next weekend though sean... ive got my kids that weekend... im going to firebird tomorrow night though... is it even open tomorrow night? lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

*altima enthusiast*

I was wondering if there were any people who were from Huntsville, Alabama?


----------



## SEffects (Nov 20, 2002)

We list quite a few parts as well.. www.sfxperformance.com


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Nissans rule! and I do still check in on you guys to see what's up.
Need any favors let me know.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

^ ^ Hey man, long time no see. How goes it?


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

alty02 said:


> *^ ^ Hey man, long time no see. How goes it? *


Thing are good, just been busy as hell.
With summer here Iv'e been partying and working on my 
freeking house. Mostly Partying.  

I thought working on cars were bad until I bought an old house.
I should have gotten a new one.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Anyone else.......or am I talking to myself.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

haha, im here, but not enough altima action on this board lately. if you want to talk altimas only, go to the other site, i visit this one for variety but the other for altimas... www.altimas.net


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Been there, done that.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*asleep*

I am planning on going to the firebird friday night drags, friday 9/12 and then dyno'ing my car on saturday. interested in getting together for either?

Sean


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sure, saturday sounds like fun. how much you gonna pay for the dyno? maybe ill do mine too...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

wat up asleep just passing by


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

haha, what up man? say hello to SNOLDEN too, hes 3.5SE Auto... see anything interesting?


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*asleep*

around 50 bucks.........two people can split a full hour for 50 each at streetflight in Mesa


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

kewl, ill see if i cant maybe get my bottle filled and make it out there to test as well. if anything, itll be fun to watch your car get done. what are you shooting for?


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

this is baseline and testing a removed resonator on my exhaust.

I will be happy to get 225 whp 230 is possible but average is around 223 whp for my car.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You're modding your G already?


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*yup*

16,000 miles on it, it is about time. Ruben, I have stillen slotted rotors and metal matrix brake pads on it now

the resonator is pretty trick. there is an upstream and downstream flange on it and i am fashioning a "bolt-in" replacement so i can throw the stock one back in if it is too loud on long road trips

what kinda tires you runnin ruben?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

16,000 miles already!!?? Damn didn't you just get it a few months ago?


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

5/3/3 and two round trips to florida from az


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

geeeeeez


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: yup*



3.5SE Auto said:


> *what kinda tires you runnin ruben? *


Stock conti's.... spin'em on 3rd gear shifts...


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

yup i know all about hat. In florida at sea level I was spinning on third gear drops passing from 50-80. sounds like both are spinning but with no LSD, i don't think so.

Guess what guys, my impatience cost me 1500.00. 2004's are coming with LSD standard


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *You're modding your G already? *


Is there a special time Ruben? I`m thinking about my Max 6sp and what to do(besides the grill that is). Anyway, I don`t have a grand on it yet...........


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

congrats rat. I didn't know you had a new ride as well. I finally got leather. first time since my 76 lincoln mark IV


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hey 3.5, you still on for tomorrow night and/or saturday? i wont be able to hit the track unless i can get my car past tech... i need a new passenger side lower control arm, mine is metal to metal at both bushings. SPL Hertz is picking one up for me tomorrow after work.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *congrats rat. I didn't know you had a new ride as well. I finally got leather. first time since my 76 lincoln mark IV  *


Thanks 3.5, I was after the G but couldn`t do a deal. I only had the Alty for 21 months and my dealer bought out the lease and then this Majestic Blue 6sp came along and well the rest is history.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *hey 3.5, you still on for tomorrow night and/or saturday? i wont be able to hit the track unless i can get my car past tech... i need a new passenger side lower control arm, mine is metal to metal at both bushings. SPL Hertz is picking one up for me tomorrow after work. *


Ok, asleep, here is my original post again: I am planning on 

going to the firebird friday night drags, friday

9

/12 and then

dyno'ing my car on saturday. interested in getting together for either?
Last time I checked we were in the eighth month currently.  

I am coming down September 12


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Is there a special time Ruben? I`m thinking about my Max 6sp and what to do(besides the grill that is). Anyway, I don`t have a grand on it yet........... *



Nah, I just thought he just got the car, but I forgot he drive to hell and back every week. 

Do you love the maxima? I test drove one... very plush, not as quick as the altima, but niiiiiiiice.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Thanks 3.5, I was after the G but couldn`t do a deal. I only had the Alty for 21 months and my dealer bought out the lease and then this Majestic Blue 6sp came along and well the rest is history. *


You sure the deal you couldn't do was with the dealer....?  

Hi ya Rat.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *You sure the deal you couldn't do was with the dealer....?
> 
> Hi ya Rat.  *


Hahhaaa, hey Liz, I figure I`m only going this way once may as well have what I want. How is you Alty holding up?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Nah, I just thought he just got the car, but I forgot he drive to hell and back every week.
> 
> Do you love the maxima? I test drove one... very plush, not as quick as the altima, but niiiiiiiice. *


Ruben, I really like the Max, the new suspension is 100% over the 03 Max. The 4 heated bucket seats, heated steering wheel, folding mirrors will come in handy this winter. Rat


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

No probs. Love me car.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *Ok, asleep, here is my original post again: I am planning on
> 
> going to the firebird friday night drags, friday
> 
> ...


 haha, lol, i missed that little detail... YES, lets get together for both as of right now... unless something comes up, my car should be ready for both days... i have your business card still, and as long as the numbers are still current, ill give you a call before then....


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

i will be at this job for the next several years.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2003)

One thing we need to realize is that the 3.5L V6 engine is the same engine that powers the Pathfinder, Quest, G35, 350Z, XTerra, Murano, Maxima and the Altima. Total HP varies between 240 to 285 depending on the car. Aftermarket modifications have lifted the 350Z to 366HP. Guess the Altima can eventually be souped to around 350HP without NO. Lot of room, scope and challenge awaits the Altima owner with a penchant for power and speed............ananth


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2003)

If you guys want to check out my Altima..........which does 0 to 60 somewhere between 4 and 5 secs (5000$ worth of mods including installs)
go to 
http://www.mossyperformance.com/mossy.html and click on Gallery and there are some photos of customer vehicles under their names (mine....ananth shanmugam)


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

shan007 said:


> *If you guys want to check out my Altima..........which does 0 to 60 somewhere between 4 and 5 secs (5000$ worth of mods including installs)
> go to
> http://www.mossyperformance.com/mossy.html and click on Gallery and there are some photos of customer vehicles under their names (mine....ananth shanmugam) *


Fine looking machine, lots of dollars in mods pays off.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

shan007 said:


> *If you guys want to check out my Altima..........which does 0 to 60 somewhere between 4 and 5 secs (5000$ worth of mods including installs)
> go to
> http://www.mossyperformance.com/mossy.html and click on Gallery and there are some photos of customer vehicles under their names (mine....ananth shanmugam) *


Curious... Where did you put the money? I only see mufflers, tint, and some stickers.

Not trying to be an ass...


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

doesn't look like 4-5 sec. i think the only way that thing wins races is cause people drive in the opposite direction to get away from it, man that thing if fugly.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

what did you do to the tail lights? looks like tape or something.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Curious... Where did you put the money? I only see mufflers, tint, and some stickers.
> 
> Not trying to be an ass... *


 well, if youre just going off of looks, you wouldnt see whats done to mine either... cant judge a book by its cover bro, you know that.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Its just that I'm familiar with what's out in the market for the 02-03 altimas.

I wondered if he found something I didn't. I had every possible bolt on, except cams and headers.... maybe he found something new.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *doesn't look like 4-5 sec. i think the only way that thing wins races is cause people drive in the opposite direction to get away from it, man that thing if fugly. *


 Sounds like someone is jealous because theirs doesn't work!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Its just that I'm familiar with what's out in the market for the 02-03 altimas.
> 
> I wondered if he found something I didn't. I had every possible bolt on, except cams and headers.... maybe he found something new. *


 well i know 3.5SE had headers on his altima and i cant remember if he had intake or not. his was an auto running 14.6's too. there are parts out there but i wont claim to be an expert since i own a first gen....


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

ummmm, I dunno, sounds fishy to me. If he is turning <5 sec 0-60, maybe all he has is good tires but he doesn't appear to have anything suspension wise out of the ordinary and with as much roll as these cars have a launch like that is impossible.

come back and tell us the details


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Where is Columbo when you need him?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

^ Getting his coat cleaned.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hahaha It is sooo wrinkled, just like I`m becoming. LOL

I got 1500 miles on the Max now Lizzy. I just talked with Willy and his neighbour bought a Crossfire, it has the Mercedies engine. How many miles on your Alty now?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

About 14,500. Would be less, but 400 to get it here, roundtrip to Ohio twice and down to Gulf Shores. Still not too bad for a year.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

oooo, I miss Gulf Shores/Panama City/Pensacola. Memories of Spring Break 1985-1995. Went to college at Auburn, we hit Gulf Shores all the time.

Willy, Rat, Lizzy when are you guys coming out West? Tombstone, Grand Canyon, Sedona, Yellowstone, Petrified Forest etc you know your kids are dying to go on a Lampoon's vacation in the Alti's (well maybe a Max for Rat's kids)

Willy where do you want tweeks money to go to? And after you collect all this money, I hope you aren't driving a G too soon thereafter.  

Sean


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Took the kids to Colorado a few years back, GREAT vacation. I love the west. Took them to Disneyworld, THAT was like Lampoon. lol EVERYTHING that could go wrong did. And it rained everyday, for HOURS, came as close as a person can to getting struck by lightening in the parking lot.......


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

ok, well then do a sequel and come visit Route 66 

Yes I have had vacations like that. So much fun and soo much terror.

Black ice in NC on a bridge in September, that was a vacation to remember. took so long to clean my pants errr, cool down after that we missed reservations and had to find a hotel the hard way.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Tombstone and the west, that sounds like an adventure. I was in Deadwood and surrounding ares one time flew into the local B1B base from Winnipeg. Stayed 4 days it was really a great time.

I could handle a trip like that.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Tombstone and the west, that sounds like an adventure. I was in Deadwood and surrounding ares one time flew into the local B1B base from Winnipeg. Stayed 4 days it was really a great time.
> 
> I could handle a trip like that. *


I'm game.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

you got's a place to stay, hotel arrangements (ever sleep in a teepee?), camping arrangements, or just some carpet to pull up under you, holler

Just do it.

Just remember no streaking, cause it might scare my kids


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Teepees are fer wimps. Camped for 5 days in Idaho, no tent, just a sleeping bag.   

No streakin huh?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *you got's a place to stay, hotel arrangements (ever sleep in a teepee?), camping arrangements, or just some carpet to pull up under you, holler
> 
> Just do it.
> 
> Just remember no streaking, cause it might scare my kids   *


Hahaa, Unless we started to chase each other, running is out of the question. My kids are young adults and my dog has seen me in the Oh naturalle. He just grins, not sure why?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Teepees are fer wimps. Camped for 5 days in Idaho, no tent, just a sleeping bag.
> 
> No streakin huh?  *


Well if you are game(as you said) I could use a new hobby. Willy is a peddler sooooooo. Teach me Lizzy........


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Hahaa, Unless we started to chase each other, running is out of the question. My kids are young adults and my dog has seen me in the Oh naturalle. He just grins, not sure why? *


i got a fenced in back yard, does the dog stay out or do you?

and the teepees are a travel gimmick. the outside looks like teepees, the inside is a hotel, the motel is called Wigwam on old Route 66 in Holbrook about 1.5 minutes from my house


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Hahaa, Unless we started to chase each other, running is out of the question. My kids are young adults and my dog has seen me in the Oh naturalle. He just grins, not sure why? *


LOL I am not goin there.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *LOL I am not groin there. *


That sounds like a fraudulent...errr, edit Freudian slip Lizzy


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

bastard


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

no, lizzy my folks were married back in 71-72 when I was conceived and born.

A55H0LE is a better description of me.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Didn't mean to offend...


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

no offense taken, I just took the opportunity to poke fun at Rat's age, (isn't he a child of the 50's


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Actually, not sure of his exact age.......? Rat, where is ya you ol codger?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Actually, not sure of his exact age.......? Rat, where is ya you ol codger?   *


You are as young as you act........eeeerrrr as you feel eeerr something like that. Remember last October when Willy posted my birthday on both Forums? The big 60. There older than dirt.... and my dog is 15. and I don`t act my age, never did..........


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *You are as young as you act........eeeerrrr as you feel eeerr something like that. Remember last October when Willy posted my birthday on both Forums? The big 60. There older than dirt.... and my dog is 15. and I don`t act my age, never did.......... *


I knew your age.....I just hate being the bearer of bad news. hahahahahahahah


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

Ok Rat. We know you have fun and are still young at heart.

BTW, there are a lot of older folks at the bars here. This one friend of mine, Caroline, is a well built 50 some'n blonde that like to party. every time she gets drunk she hits on me (and every other young man in the bar.) 

So don't stop partying, just remember to drink more water and less alcomahol.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

I don`t hit on young guys and you are supposed to Drink Water?


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

that is what they tell me (the water part ) that is.

See y'all another time


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *alcomahol.
> 
> *


To go along with my ham samich?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *To go along with my ham samich? *


A little late to the party bud.


----------



## BTBRAVO84 (Mar 23, 2004)

paulb said:


> I see all of the other sections of this forum filled with enthusiasts of the other models, except the Alti section. Where are you guys/gals? I cannot be the only one, right?


 hey whats going on. im a new member that has a 00' altima gxe thats a automatic, is there any major mods I can do to increase HP/torque in it? Ive done the whole K&N filter thing already. You seem to know alot about cars so can you help me out?-thanks


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

BTBRAVO84 said:


> hey whats going on. im a new member that has a 00' altima gxe thats a automatic, is there any major mods I can do to increase HP/torque in it? Ive done the whole K&N filter thing already. You seem to know alot about cars so can you help me out?-thanks



There is the thing at the top of the screen called a search button. It will whisk you away to anything you could possibly want to know about your car.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> no offense taken, I just took the opportunity to poke fun at Rat's age, (isn't he a child of the 50's


Child of the 50's.....Now I feel old.

Yes I am still alive!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> Yes I am still alive!



Been a while.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

same lizzy as on .net?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Yes... the same one.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

scottlny said:


> Yeah.. I'll have to agree with that.. change on that site doesn't happen so quickly.. if at all.. I'll have to check this site out and welcome all the support that the mods would be willing to give.




hey SCOTTLNY i got a question for you. You mentioned below on ur signiture that u had the aftermarket leather installed. Do u mind mentioning how much u paid for kit and installation? I want to do that becuz the cloth interior is TERRIBLE and i was quoted $1,050.00 with installation and the seats to be embroided. Is it worth it? Does it increase value? 

Resinator-I want to as well, take mine off. This Custom Exhaust place out here said the same, they would add a 7" pipe when they remove it. Does it make your exhaust LOUDER? I live in MASS. I dont want a extremely loud exhaust. Minimal noise wouldnt be too bad since i got a 5 speed. Do you know if it effects the emmission? Here in mass, if your car fails the emmissions test, then you fail for a saftey sticker..

I also want to lower the car with the pro-kit and add a rear sway bar as well as a CAI and lightened pulley. Have you added those mods? Dont remember all u said u did. Any help u have will be appreciated.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

bro, if you go without a resonator, youre going to hate life every time you get on that gas pedal even semi-aggressively. my brother had to install a 24 inch resonator to his full exhaust setup on his 240 because it got INSANELY loud... couple that with a big flow thru style muffler and you'll have a recipe for constant harassment from your local pd... at least go with a 12" resonator, the power increase you MIGHT get is not the worth the hassle you WILL get.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

btw, scottlny hasn't posted here in a long long time so he probably won't respond.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> bro, if you go without a resonator, youre going to hate life every time you get on that gas pedal even semi-aggressively. my brother had to install a 24 inch resonator to his full exhaust setup on his 240 because it got INSANELY loud... couple that with a big flow thru style muffler and you'll have a recipe for constant harassment from your local pd... at least go with a 12" resonator, the power increase you MIGHT get is not the worth the hassle you WILL get.




btw---im a female
Thanks. I smoke blunts sometimes when im driving and def dont need the hassle from the b.p.d


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Coco said:


> btw, scottlny hasn't posted here in a long long time so he probably won't respond.




oh...lol ty


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

altima25s said:


> btw---im a female
> Thanks. I smoke blunts sometimes when im driving and def dont need the hassle from the b.p.d


lol, sorry about that...  didnt see your sig... or did you just change that?


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> lol, sorry about that...  didnt see your sig... or did you just change that?




Has been here all the time sweetie


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hehe, you called me sweetie.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

I can't believe you guys still have this thread going. It has been like a year now.

Holy crap yo.

Wuzzup, 'sleep?

Welcome new folks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol, its the thread that wont die.  hey 3.5 you see the thread for the meet thats happening in vegas this month? s'posed to be caravaning from here to there. check the local forum at .net if you think you can go.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> lol, its the thread that wont die.  hey 3.5 you see the thread for the meet thats happening in vegas this month? s'posed to be caravaning from here to there. check the local forum at .net if you think you can go.


I would love to, but I can't. Too many kid things going on (soccer, wrestling, basketball, etc.).

I will make it to firebird again before too long. That is the best I can do for now.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> I can't believe you guys still have this thread going. It has been like a year now.
> 
> Holy crap yo.
> 
> ...


It even woke me up from the dead.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> It even woke me up from the dead.


 Hey tom. how is life?


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

Coco said:


> btw, scottlny hasn't posted here in a long long time so he probably won't respond.



Plus he sold his Altima afew months ago, so he dont even own an Altima any more.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

altimateone said:


> Plus he sold his Altima afew months ago, so he dont even own an Altima any more.



Doesn't mean he can't come back and visit.


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

True....he still moderates on the other forum..


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

altimas are cool and stuff..........


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

more stuff than cool.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Doesn't mean he can't come back and visit.


He hasn't come and visit in more than a year...doubt he'll come by now.


----------

